# Contacting Flex Support



## flexiblelou

I've been doing Amazon Flex for about a month now. I missed my first two blocks at the beginning because I was expecting an email schedule.

Anyway, today after I finished up my 4 hour block I received an email stating:
To ensure that Amazon can meet customer expectations, delivery partners are expected to be available to make deliveries during their confirmed delivery blocks. Our records indicate that, on multiple occasions, you missed confirmed delivery blocks.

We are writing to let you know that, due to these violation(s) of the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service, Amazon is hereby terminating the Terms of Service. As a result, you are no longer eligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program.​I reached out via email and was only told that if I couldn't log on to the app to contact customer service. I contacted customers service and they told me to email Flex. Does Flex typically respond? I'm not sure what to do since I only missed those two blocks in the beginning and have been doing great ever since.

I've been lurking and getting tips for awhile now but since it seems impossible to get any answers from Amazon you all seem like the experts!


----------



## Dabeast325

Same thing happened to me a week ago. App would glitch when I arrived and I would still get the email saying I missed a block when I was still able to check in with an associate. Tried contacting support a week ago and still haven't heard back. I would like to try and get back on with flex but It seems impossible to get anything resolved over there


----------



## ???

flexiblelou said:


> ....I reached out via email and was only told that if I couldn't log on to the app to contact customer service. I contacted customers service and they told me to email Flex. Does Flex typically respond? I'm not sure what to do since I only missed those two blocks in the beginning and have been doing great ever since....


You should not have to login to the app in order to email Flex support. Flex support can be emailed straight from your regular email account. I have contacted them on two separate occasions and on the first occasion they responded in two days and on the second occasion they responded the same day.

I would explain you were confused in the beginning but once cleared up you have not missed any blocks. Also if you have not forfeited any blocks point that out too. Hopefully someone can and will help.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Are you guys looking for support contact email? If so here is the address: [email protected]
You don't have to contact them directly through the app.

As you can see, support is a little "behind" in their responses. I can't believe it took them a month to do what they did to flexiblelou. They should
have at least gave a warning or notice and let them explain. But I guess that would cause a whole lot more work for them.

I was actually wondering what "offenses" get you "fired" from this gig. Obviously we know one now. I would imagine this has to happen often since we're all left to "figure" everything out on our own and we all stumble a bit.

I got a "bad boy" email on my first trip. I had an extra package left in my vehicle, either didn't scan it in warehouse or not sure how it got there. Called support asked what to do. They had problems finding me and pkg but said I could deliver. Did so. Next day got the email that said I did not return a pkg to the warehouse. I wonder how many of those you can have before the "YOU'RE DEACTIVATED" email!


----------



## flexiblelou

Thanks for the feedback. Ultimately, I feel like their system of support for drivers is lackluster. And I'm not sure how much the local team is able to help. I'd head over there if that was an option. 

I've only ever received stock answers or no response when emailing flex support.


----------



## cynamin

Unfortunately...just like Uber and Lyft, there is ways to weed people out.  Also they have so many people signing up...loosing people when their enrollment capacity is in demand... Flex don't care. 

I would dispute if you feel your deactivation was incorrect. It's worth a shot


----------



## flexiblelou

I sent a request to reconsider the decision but don't have high expectations. I thought about heading down there tomorrow for my scheduled block to talk to a supervisor on duty but I also don't want to be "that guy" when they're already really busy.


----------



## LV-Reni

flexiblelou said:


> I sent a request to reconsider the decision but don't have high expectations. I thought about heading down there tomorrow for my scheduled block to talk to a supervisor on duty but I also don't want to be "that guy" when they're already really busy.


If you have a scheduled block I would show up and see what's up.


----------



## flexiblelou

Just a quick update. I was reinstated today.
Thank you for providing additional information. We have looked into your case and have reinstated your access to Amazon Flex. Your account has been restored and you should be able to sign up for blocks within the next 48 hours.​Obviously, this is exciting news but I still wish the communication with Amazon was simpler and more transparent


----------



## Eros76

Hello all, this post came up on my account for some reason so here goes.

You get deactivated when you don't:

Show up on time repeatedly.

Are consistently late, even during slow hours where traffic congestion/package drop off ratio are low. Say, Miami Beach 2 stops.

Are rude to customers (calls are recorded by the way. All in and out calls.)

Hit arrive and you're still home eating fruit loops in your underwears watching looney tunes.

Wait around for others to deliver and waltz in 2 mins before cut off time (they are hip to that by the way)

Pick up and drop off at the wrong location, repeatedly.

Open packages, or sample food!

If you don't do any CMA's when in doubt or when an issue arises on the fly.

If you make decisions on your own and don't call support. A few of those and adios.

Remember the dispatch is piped into you (they can see where you are and what run you are on)
Support cannot. Yet only support can interact with you on the road. Dispatch can not.

Odd? It's protocol put in place to avoid nefarious claims of prefrence. So, call support. Bombard them. They get paid for it, very well. Then they make a note which dispatch reads in real time. So you have a CMA. And that's that.

As for glitches in the system, they have plenty. Missed delivery rime, late delivery, etc. Just remember to apply a CMA and you're good.

As for packages appearing in car not scanned, you either missed it or the app gave you a false read due to speed.
(You went too fast) so go slower and make sure it lights up green before you scan the next one. And you should be ok.

Most drivers get booted for being cute with the show up times and for being late consistently. They can track you, hence Global Positioning System. Which means they can find your ass globally down to about 5 feet. So avoid the strip clubs and the bars. I've seen dispatch laughing as they write a ticket on a driver sitting in a bar while on the clock.

Ha.


----------



## galileo5

Eros76 said:


> If you make decisions on your own and don't call support. A few of those and adios.


Such as what?


----------



## Eros76

Such as canceling orders, marking them undeliverable, etc without calling support EVEN IF you call customer.

Support is the key. Let THEM call the customer. If you don't call support a amazon reads it as you just didn't deliver. But by calling support and doing a CMA, you're good. It's noted.

Plenty of guys got hacked for that.


----------



## Igortigor

I had apartment delivery today, it was a big package. So I left it by the door. Can customer complait about it? Or next time should I leave or in the office? How do you guys handle apartments? I'm just thinking that apartment is the best place for packages being stolen, and Amazon will make us guilty.


----------



## Eros76

flexiblelou said:


> I sent a request to reconsider the decision but don't have high expectations. I thought about heading down there tomorrow for my scheduled block to talk to a supervisor on duty but I also don't want to be "that guy" when they're already really busy.


Be that guy. Who cares, you deliver for them and they can't be too busy to help you out. You should see how they get when they don't have enough drivers.


----------



## Eros76

Igortigor said:


> I had apartment delivery today, it was a big package. So I left it by the door. Can customer complait about it? Or next time should I leave or in the office? How do you guys handle apartments? I'm just thinking that apartment is the best place for packages being stolen, and Amazon will make us guilty.


Igor! Frodrick! (Never mind, a movie line) well here's the thing. Was it attended or unattended?
Were there any instructions?

If it's unattended it doesn't matter. I left an unattended package outside a building rolled up stuffed under a plant right next to the door. Customer called happy to have it.

Had it been attended I would have waited and tried everything to get it to them so I wouldn't have to drive back to drop it off.

If it was attended and you just left it, and didn't call support. It's a problem. The customer can say they didn't get it (which may or may not be true) and you can get a call from amazon customer service which sucks. Most times support doesn't mind if say a security officer or concierge takes it even when it's attended because they aren't home. But if it was attended and you left it and didn't call support, yeah you can get in trouble.

Some customers are animals and some are decent. It's a toss up.


----------



## Eros76

cynamin said:


> Unfortunately...just like Uber and Lyft, there is ways to weed people out. Also they have so many people signing up...loosing people when their enrollment capacity is in demand... Flex don't care.
> 
> I would dispute if you feel your deactivation was incorrect. It's worth a shot


I don't think they are like uber or lyft. Uber went to shit and lyft got stuck twirling their pink moustache...

Amazon flex pool is closed (in Miami) DMI1 is open. Flex has about 700 enrolled people but most aren't active, many have up, others don't get blocks or have other jobs. There is a small dedicated number of flex drivers.

Amazon weeds out the ones who dick around. Always do a CMA, I will call support 100 times if I have to. Do what you have to.


----------



## UTX1

Eros76 said:


> You should see how they get when they don't have enough drivers.


I know, they totally kiss your ass then.  I enjoy the rollercoaster.

"...we need you...no wait, we don't need you.... hold on, we need you..."

At least I see this at one DFW station in particular.


----------



## Eros76

You know it. On occasion when I can't pick up at all if I'm at the station I go in just to see. 9 out of 10 times they have all these packages ready to go and no drivers. So...the warehouse personnel or the dispatchers get to do them.

It makes one feel slightly better


----------

